# Looking for plants



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

any kind of plants... please let me know what you have!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

are you back from vacation already? duc I have some money wort?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you looking for starter clippings? I can clip you starters of Ludwiga Opens, Wisteria, Ancerous, Java Moss, Christmas Moss.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

I have on hand the following plants:

Cryptocorynes: balansae; retrospiralis;walkerii lutea;becketii;blasii

Java Fern: Needle Leaf; Philippine; Windelovii

Dwarf Amazon ( light green)

Anubias nana petite - tips 4-6 leaves

Bolbitis heudelotii

Hygrophila 'Rosanervig'; difformis

Riccia

Najas guadelupensis


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Joey: No I'm not back yet, I'll be back this Friday.

Digital Gods & edwardn: Yes, just looking for starter clippings. I'd love to get whatever you can throw at me, I have a lot of empty room right now. 

Really looking forward to the Riccia as I've always wanted to try those. I have pretty good lighting now and looking into a CO2 set up as well. Still learning about fertz and dosing. I want to set this tank up maintenance free as much as possible. 

I have Cryptocoryne wendtii to trade, that's pretty much the only thing in my tank right now other than one huge Amazon Sword. I also have plenty of java moss but it's taken over by some kind of hair algae.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll throw you my fast growers. It may not be much (stem or two) of each kind, but it will grow fast at which you just trim and replant. PM me with your contact info and when you would like to meet. I work off 183 & 360.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Robert duc lives in mckinney. I could always meet you and deliver them to his house, or he can stop by my house and pick them up.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Snowball,
I didn’t see this request until this morning.
I’m going to do a trim on my 16 gallon.
I can send you:
12-12” stems of Ludwigia Repens X Arcuata (nice and red)
2- 6” stems of Polygonum “Sao Paulo”
4- Blyxa Japonica
Nice bunch of needle leaf Java fern
$20 shipped Priority

Thanks
Charles


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have some baby tears I will give you duc,


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

thanks yall for offering! 

cbwmn: I probably can't take in any red plants yet as the tank is not fully established. I only need fast growing stem plants for now and I will buy more when the tank is more stable. (I don't have any money to buy plants anyway after buying the lighting and CO2!)

Joey: if you can pick them up, I will definitely pick them up from your house. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Duc, I'll do my trimming Thursday evening and give them to Joey Friday after work. I'll make you a nice goody bag.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

woo woo make sure it has cookies and milk in it too, I also have some baby tears for you duc. robert i can meet you at the same place I might you last time.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Duc, Did you get the goody bag I sent with Joey to deliver to you?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Duc, Did you get the goody bag I sent with Joey to deliver to you?


nope, he never called me to say he was back in town, I thought he came back in to town last night, I will give him a call in a second, to see if he came back in to town. yep he did he will be here around 2:00-2:30pm to get them, thanks robert. now to go play with the tank and see if that soil master select will work in my tank.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

awesome varieties digital_gods!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Your welcomed. I hope that gets you started and on your way.


----------

